# Accidental thread lock?



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ng/45000-eureka-moment-am-i-finally-onto.html

I can't for the life of me think of any reason other than an "oops"/accident.

(I hope there wasn't an unforeseen land mine I hit no one told me about - because I really can't find it).

Thanks,

- Jeff


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought the same thing but I figured I missed something... 

Nobody's perfect. 

It got me to read your thread.


----------

